# What's your favorite Mineral Makeup Foundation Powder?



## angels41105 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey MUTers

As some of you know i am on a quest for a mineral makeup brand. I have used Sheercover and Bare Minerals already.

But I want to pull from the experiences of all of you:

1. What brands have you tried?

2. What's your favorite?

I am primarily focusing on mineral powder foundations, so things like:

1. Coverage

2. Cakeyness

3. Skin reactions

4. Shade availablility

5. and just over cost/ benefit/customer service

Any info would be great. I am running low on stock an hesitate to get new stuff until I hear some reviews. I am including even drugstore brands in this so the whole spectrum of mineral foundations.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Jun 30, 2011)

I've tried Bare Minerals, EDM (the intensive formula), Lily Lolo, LumiÃ¨re Veena Velvet formula, Cory cosmetics, OceanMist, Lucy minerals OCS formula.

I would say my favorite is probably the last, Lucy Minerals.

1.Bare Minerals : reaction to bismuth, little coverage (not enough), little staying power. Big disappointment, 100% hype in my case.

2.EDM : fantastic coverage, but drying, whiting (reaction with my sunscreen), and under a few hours, melted on my face, ugh. Proney to cakiness on my skin, i just had a hard time blending it correctly on my face. Given their attitude towards their customers, i don't suggest dealing with this company.

3. Lily Lolo : i loved it, buildable medium coverage, easy blending, no cakeyness, perfect foundation match. I may have used three jars. Combined with their silky setting powder, my foundation lasted about 8 hours, with minimal touchups.

The catch : small amount of shades, and they changed it recently, my older foundation is now at least 2 shades darker, and the two fair foundations don't match me in terms of undertones, too white or too yellow. In terms of shade, i'm in between.

Disappointment for me, so i moved on.

Affordable, so worth the look. Pictures clear and true to life.

4.LumiÃ¨re : used a couple of jars, still use it. I was tired of having to layer it for my acne scars and rosacea. The staying power isn't bad, but i can't wear it in hot places, or it can melt. Minimal cakeyness.

I have pink undertones, but the neutral foundations suit me way better. The color range is okay, but i wear the shade fair when i'm considered a light skin. I'm pretty sure the white lady wouldn't find a match (custom made is possible though). Pictures true to life.

The biggest jar costs US$18.

5.Cory cosmetics : sadly no match for me. Worth the look for their finishing powders.

6.OceanMist : foundations too yellowish for me, small selection of shades.

The foundation from Lucy minerals has different formulas and have two different just for combination/oily skins, it's full coverage, and a little is really enough. You have to wait until it blends with your skin to see the result, so don't be hastey. It also has a good staying power.

FYI it contains antioxidants and allantoin. I didn't care so much about those details, but they're a nice bonus.

The full size jar costs US$14.


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 30, 2011)

wow , that was a wealth of info and much appreciated. I have oily skin ( parts get dry when i've over scrubbed though), and I live in Minnesota that is the definition of Humid in  the summer. So yeah i def need something that wont melt and wont add to the oil sheen.

I need decent coverage, I dont have bad acne but i get alot of little blemishes, caused by

1.) clogged pores (no matter how often i exfoliate)

2.) hormones (yay)

3.) a mild gluten allergy (which i recently figured out)

oh and genetics. fabby. anyways so yeah I dont have like "major" scars or red marks but i'm not even and i do have breakouts here and there. So i prefer medium-full coverage as a comfort level, i'd rather have the ability to use less than have to keep layering.


----------



## indiegirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello Minerals hands down is the best I've tried. I have super duper sensitive skin and this is perfect for my reactive skin. I used Bare Minerals and I liked it a lot. I though, had a reaction to the bismuth and didn't care so much for that disco-dewy glow. I can't say enough good things about this brand. Customer service, product, everything they put out is great. Here's the link if your interested http://hellominerals.com/.


----------



## Heather Herzog (Jun 30, 2011)

I am a FIRM believer in Bare Escentuals makeup. When I first tried it I had very problematic skin and it has been clear and healthy ever since using the makeup. Not only do I love it but I actually worked there and learned alot! Its all about the BUFFING! Its very important to heat up those minerals that are on your brush to apply them onto your face. And remember a little goes a long way. I like a medium to heavy coverage and I acheive it all the time. As far as cost goes, since a little goes a long way you really get the most for your money. I will say that I have not tried any of the other mineral makeup lines so I wouldn't know how they compare but I am so in love with this product that I havent needed too.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the Mary Kay Mineral Foundation, I've tried the BE and ended up with a reaction to it.  I wanted to try the hello minerals brand, but havent gotten around to it.


----------



## BTLartistry (Jul 1, 2011)

I just bought UNE natural beauty from a dept store in Paris.  I used it for the first time today over a tiny bit of foundation and it feels pretty good.  My skin looks really smooth and has a slight glow, a nice glow not an oily kind.   My skin is combo and a bit oily in the t zone.  I used a sponge to apply it.  It has a very silky and lightweight texture.  The one annoying point is that it broke as soon as I opened it.   I took the broken pieces and pressed them into an old MAC mineral powder container using a sponge .  That seemed to work fine. 

     I usually use MAC mineralize skinfish.  I love this power as well.  Its great for all skintypes.  I use a big power brush and sweap it all over.  It doesnt get cakey even when you layer it up.  Med/dark is great as a brozer for light skintones.  The done is not red or muddy for those who are more fair toned. 

*edited by mod*


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

La Minerals. .. . You can choose 3 types of coverage you want.

http://www.laminerals.com/mineral-makeup-foundation.html


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sponging up all of your experiences. I am intrigued by LA Minerals. The different formulation and shade options really appeal to me, and the fact that i can get samples of colors is cool. Then i can figure out what shade i am without dropping a ton right away


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Jul 3, 2011)

Silk Naturals - I'm a loyal fan, they're the only mineral makeup company I purchase from. I've tried some BE stuff, and I just ended up liking SN much better. Silk Naturals has a customized foundation thing where you mix your own foundation - although the only powder I buy from them is their perfecting powder (amazing stuff!), I've heard people get amazing results with the mix your own thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helped.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

I love the one I make myself.  Its formulated for what I want and need and I know exactly whats in it.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 3, 2011)

That's the great thing about their products. . . Sampling. All of them are wonderful. Even the eye shadows, blush and concealers. [From what I use]
 



> Originally Posted by *angels41105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sponging up all of your experiences. I am intrigued by LA Minerals. The different formulation and shade options really appeal to me, and the fact that i can get samples of colors is cool. Then i can figure out what shade i am without dropping a ton right away


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I'll be getting some samples this week from them, I am really axcited about that actually. I know I am not a cool tone, i am pretty sure I am neutral. But i want to try medium warm, neutral and beige to see what works.

Have you tried any of their brushes?


----------



## indiegirl (Jul 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the Mary Kay Mineral Foundation, I've tried the BE and ended up with a reaction to it.  I wanted to try the hello minerals brand, but havent gotten around to it.



I spent 12+ hours on my boat. Sun, humidity, water...and my Hello Minerals looked just as flawless when I got home. Not to mention it covered 2 big chin pimples. Yet, another reason why I love this makeup. Plus no sunburn. Not looking like a lobster face at work : Nice indeed!


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually haven't tried their brushes. . . just the makeup. [oh, and their lip balms.] 

But I would most def recommend getting a *Veil* to put over their foundations for the finishing touch. It makes it more flawless looking and even stays put in sweat and water after being wet or swimming.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've tried some mineral makeup as well and I've found that I really like Jane Iredale and Estee Lauder mineral makeup. Jane Iredale goes on smooth and doesn't irritate or cause breakouts. It's pricey but worth it. I didn't like bareminerals. It just didn't work for me. The coverage wasn't good. I also love my Estee Lauder Double Wear Mineral loose powder. I just wore it yesterday and had forgotten how well it works and how much I love it. I was in a major hurry so I used the first foundation I got my hands on and it was EL Mineral loose powder. The coverage was perfect and it was so easy to apply. My skin was just glowing. The color lasted all day and didn't change and I didn't burn even though I was in the sun most of the day. This powder really works!


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just placed an order with LA Minerals for 15 samples. &lt;Giddy&gt;

I am trying:


```
Formula: Valley Girl, Shade: Fair Warm Formula: Valley Girl, Shade: Medium Neutral Formula: Valley Girl, Shade: Medium Warm Formula: Valley Girl, Shade: Medium Beige Formula: Valley Girl, Shade: Fair Beige Veil Shade: Fair Beige Veil Shade: Medium Warm/Neutral Veil Shade: Medium Beige Oil Control Powder Shade: Medium Lush Blush Shade: Nude Lush Blush Shade: Pimped Mauve Concealer Shade: Bisque Concealer Shade: Just Peachy Concealer Shade: Ambient Bronze Shade: On Stage Illuminizer
```


----------



## Creationsbynae (Jul 7, 2011)

Try Mahya Mineral Makeup. They are 100% pure crushed minerals with medium to full coverage. Contains only minerals and no additives such as Talc, Bismuth, etc. It's pricing is reasonable at $19.99 and can order online at www.mahya.com. They sell worldwide and their main office is in Dallas, TX where they manufacture all of their products and do not get their minerals from China like most companies. They use the highest quality of minerals and they wear time is amazing. It covers everything and they have many different shades to choose from!


----------



## Julia22 (Jul 8, 2011)

Since almost 1 year, my favorite mineral makeup brand is OsÃ© Mineral Makeup

I buy directly from their website:

http://www.ma-boutique-beaute.fr/

[SIZE=11pt]My skin is very sensitive and I have no problem with this mineral makeup.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]One of my friends told me that when you buy BareMinerals for instance at Sephora, remove the label on the back of the pot and have a look on the back label, there is an ingredient list, it contains bismuth. Have a look on the Internet to get the definition of Bismuth.[/SIZE]


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Jul 9, 2011)

I am using Elea Blake mineral foundation. (You can see many of their products at www.eleablake.com.) It is not sold in stores unfortunately. If you want any Elea Blake makeup you have to order it online, off of their website. If you don't live in the USA you can still buy their makeup too BTW, but you have to send Darin Wright an email telling her what you want to order, and then give her your name, mailing address and credit card info and stuff. It's quite expensive to have it shipped but I personally think it's worth it. After using their mineral foundation I don't think I would want to go back to using liquid foundation or pressed powder compacts. I so much prefer just sweeping all my foundation on with a brush, and I even think it makes my face/skin look better/healthier than some other foundations!

So far I've found that it doesn't cause any redness/dryness or adverse reactions. I don't break out in pimples from using it. (That's a common issue I had with other non-mineral foundations.) It's amazingly long wearing.I apply it on my face in the morning, and I find that even if I go for a brisk walk outside in the Summer heat and humidity (I live in Southern Ontario, Canada..it gets really hot and humid here in the Summer) my foundation doesn't wear off. I actually find that my face doesn't even get as sweaty or oily in the Summer when I wear this foundation. (This may depend on how oily your skin is though, but normally my skin can get pretty oily in the Summer.) I apply the foundation with a normal powder brush that has bristles that are a little bit stiff and it gives me excellent coverage. I really don't think you'll have coverage issues with this makeup, their foundations, bronzers and some eyeshadows can all be used as a mineral concealer too. I use their products and I find it makes my skin look beautiful and flawless. (I know that sounds like a commercial, I love their makeup though lol.) I also even find that it makes some of the lines around my mouth slightly less noticeable, so I think it it is good for mature skin too. The only other thing I want to point out though is that although the coverage of he foundation is really good, when you wear a full face application with medium-full coverage you can actually feel the makeup sitting on your face a bit. Mind you, I find the same thing is true with other long wearing brands. I've also used Estee Lauder's Double Wear Light foundation and I find it feels about the same on my face. So if you really dislike actually being able to FEEL your makeup this product might not be for you. In every other way it is amazing though.

  In terms of color range: their color range is huge. You should be able to find the perfect match for your skin. And, even if you can't: if you visit their studio in person Darin Wright (who owns the company) can custom-mix the perfect foundation for you! If you write to her and ask you receive little samples of all their foundations. Test them on your jaw line using a Q-tip, sponge applicator or your finger. The perfect color will "disappear" on your jaw line. One other thing I should mention too is that all of their makeup is "color analyzed" using the Sci/Art PCA system, so all of the colors (and the foundations) are categorized into one of the 12 Sci/Art color seasons. Soo..if you don't know your color season this might be tricky for you. Again..you can visit Darin Wright in person and she can color analyze you. (Drape you.) Unfortunately, the Elea Blake studio (that she works out of) is located in Chatinooga, Tennessee. I actually have never seen her in person because of the distance I live from her. But I pretty much know that I'm an Autumn. My foundation match with Elea Blake is actually a color they call "Nurturing", which they categorize as a Soft Autumn overtone. (All their colors are named after the stereotypical personality traits that each of the 12 seasons is supposed to have.) I believe I am actually a True Autumn though, all the other colors I've been using are the True Autumn ones and they look natural on me, but I digress.

  I really do recommend their foundation a lot. It's $45, which is a little expensive I admit, plus you have to pay shipping and handling on it but I still highly recommend it.


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really appreciate all these reviews !


----------



## okmakeupartist (Jul 23, 2011)

*edited by mod* EarthAngelMinerals

I Love this indie company! The foundation coverage is light &amp; lasts even when I am in water. Earth Angel Minerals told me when I am wearing mineral makeup to just pat my face dry so the makeup stays on. It works! I use Maui Beach in the winter &amp; Kalua Kona in the Summer. They don't use any irritating ingredients &amp; she did a lot of research on her ingredients so she really knows her stuff! I tried Bare Minerals &amp; had a bad reaction.My mom found this one for me &amp; I got a kit for my birthday. I have been using Earth Angel Minerals for a year now &amp; will not use anything else. She is always creating new eye colors &amp; she has the best selection of matte colors available. You should give her a try. She sells her deluxe samples for $1 each &amp; she always sends me free samples with my orders. I ordered the 10 for $10 &amp; ended up with 15 total!

Here is a link to my foundation color:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/56970067/maui-beachtm-foundation-med-barely-tan

I also love her BUTTER CREAM Skin Balancer! You have to try that one. I use it before I put my foundation on, it covers my redness &amp; evens out my skin. It seems like I also use less foundation with this primer.

She sells her foundations in refillable jars &amp; I love the sifter. It rotates &amp; is easy to open &amp; refill.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 23, 2011)

I used to like Bare Minerals until I moved to Texas and the humidity pretty much ruined it for me. I like Laura Mercier's Mineral Powder.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 25, 2011)

How do you like the LA Minerals coverage and formulas, *Angels41105*?


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jul 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *tangerinex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> La Minerals. .. . You can choose 3 types of coverage you want.
> 
> http://www.laminerals.com/mineral-makeup-foundation.html



AMEN SISTA!  And the colors are soooo varied.  When my previous TWO mineral foundation companies went out of business, I was stuck for what to use. I fell in love with LA Minerals after I received their samples to try and haven't looked back. Plus my daughter uses them since she gets acne flares and the foundation actually HELPS her when this happens. I have my favorite color in all three formulas depending on what I want to use them for. 

And their eye shadows and blushes are awesome too!!


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 28, 2011)

I like it ALOT. I actually just placed a full order earlier this week. The foundations are nice, the concealers are great. I also love their oil control powder, which also comes in different shades. Which is good becuase so many of those are white ( or "translucent" which shows up white). So the medium shade works perfectly.

The on stage Illuminzer is fun, especially for summer. I detail my shoulders and collar bones with it. Pretty snazzy stuff.

I am really digging the ingredients in the products. No Bismuth, and each formulation has different things in it. I chose the Valley Girl line ( for oily/acne prone skin) and it give awesome coverage and don't feel cloggy by the end of the day for once.


----------



## Margaret25 (Jul 30, 2011)

[SIZE=11pt]I use Mary Key mineral powder and foundation, I like them a lot. full and even coverage, it keeps during the whole day and you feel very good. I never had dry skin after using them. I advice everybody to try. And price is really ridiculous. [/SIZE]


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jul 30, 2011)

But I want to pull from the experiences of all of you:

1. Maybelline Covergirl and some that I bought off a seller/maker on ebay

2. What's your favorite? maybelline and the ones from ebay I hate the CG one its sparkly ...yuck

I am primarily focusing on mineral powder foundations, so things like:

1. Coverage coverage is very nice in both

2. Cakeyness not cakey at all

3. Skin reactions no problems

4. Shade availablility both have many shades I think the ones from ebay had an even wider range

5. and just over cost/ benefit/customer service cost of maybelline was like 8 bucks for 8oz or something and the ones from ebay were 2 10oz for 12 or 5 for 25


----------



## paulspnao (Aug 2, 2011)

Most of these mineral powders don't work for me because they contain that stupid Bismuth Powder or Mica. I have super oily skin, so they look AWFUL on me, and most mineral powders make my skin itch too. I found a really good clear powder called Mattify! Ultra Powder. It soaks up the oil on my face for about 4 hours and I wear it under &amp; over my regular liquid foundation. But, am still looking for a matte colored mineral powder that doesn't get all cakey and oily looking on my skin like Bare Escentuals does. From what I've tried, minerals just don't work for oily skin.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 2, 2011)

I have pretty oily skin and I wear mineral makeup.  I top it off with HD powder and it keeps me matte for most of the day I do hae to touch up with another dusting 1-2 times a day


----------



## angels41105 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah I have fairly oily skin and I use Minerals. L. A. Minerals does NOT use bismuth in their ingredients. I feel like liquid foundation, though it has lasting power and coverage benefits- at the end of the day its clogged my skin up more than minerals ( i think others might agree). And this is even when i use a primer. So for me thats defeating the purpose and setting me on a bad skin viscous cycle. I do keep a bottle of Revlon Color stay on hand but I haven't used it or felt like i needs that kind of solid covering since I stopped using particular brands of makeup that were hurting me skin.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *angels41105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like liquid foundation, though it has lasting power and coverage benefits- at the end of the day its clogged my skin up more than minerals ( i think others might agree).


I totally agree with you here.  I always felt really gross


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 2, 2011)

I find Mineral Makeup to be fine for younger women but after 30 it seems to show off every little line on your face.


----------



## kd621 (Aug 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Catwalk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find Mineral Makeup to be fine for younger women but after 30 it seems to show off every little line on your face.



  You maybe using the wrong color and or formula. I am 60ish and looks fine on me and most of my clients are 60 plus and use it and it looks good on them. Around the eyes I do put it on  lighter than I do on the face area, but I still put it under the eyes. 

Kathy


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love LA minerals..It really withstands the climate in s'pore.  The oil controlling powder really helps to keep oil at bay too.  Thumbs up for this company.


----------



## Minex36 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've tried everything to stop oil breakthrough, but so far nothing has helped.  Monistat chafing may work a little bit, but my oil is so abundant, a little help really isn't worth it.  I've tried so many different powders (including Mattify ultra) which make no difference whatsoever.  I've tried Milk of Magnesia.  It worked a little too. 

 I guess I'll keep blotting every hour.  :-(  I hate blotting.  If anyone with super oily skin found anything to make a big difference, please let me know.... but I'm thinking there's nothing going to stop the oil production (short of accutane and I've heard too many health issues associated with it).


----------



## Makeupfancy (Aug 9, 2011)

My first minerals were Neutrogena, Avon (which I hated), and BE back in 2008. I got a free sample of Light foundation from Sephora for a special deal they were offering. I used it pretty much all Summer and into Fall and really liked it; it seemed like it should be too dark/orange for my light/fair skintone, but when I put it on it just looked nice and natural. I stopped using it when I ran out of the sample, but I'd liked it enough to later buy a full jar of it. I was disappointed with it though because I felt like it wasn't quite the same as the sample I'd used; maybe it was just because my skin was a little paler than it had been in Summer? I'm not sure. I stopped using it for a while, but then decided to try it again like a year later; to my dismay, it made my skin itch and was terribly uncomfortable, and I had to wash it off after like an hour. I don't know what caused this change, but I feel like I wasted my money on that full jar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Other brands I've tried are:

-Everyday Minerals which I felt had nice shade choices but I didn't really like how their formula worked on me. I still use their Intensive Fair concealer though, and various blushes and finishing powders.

-Meow Cosmetics: I bought a bunch of little samples of different shades of foundation, hoping to find a perfect match to my skin. I haven't tried them all but the ones I have tried just didn't quite seem to match up for me. However all the samples I bought were in their lightest formulation and the coverage just wasn't enough for me to really tell. I think I might try their fullest coverage formula next and see how that works.

-Beauty from the Earth: I'm currently using BFTE foundation, which is odd because mainly all I buy from them is eyeshadow. I never really considered their foundation, but eventually bought some samples just because I order so much from them anyway. I discovered I quite like their formula; it's very silky, almost creamy, but finding a perfect match has been a little difficult. They don't offer a huge shade range, and I think they're lacking in a few areas, (a yellow version of their lightest shade Alabaster, for example). Right now I'm using an almost 50/50 mix of Alabaster (lightest pink-toned shade) and Bisque, which is supposedly their lightest yellow-toned shade. Bisque is too dark/orange for me on it's own, and Alabaster is too light/pink. I'm starting to believe I'm more neutral than straight pink or yellow, so I'm thinking about asking them to make me a custom shade using those products as reference. If I could get the color just right, I'd be happy because I really do like their formulation; it's got medium coverage which is perfect for me, since I want to cover my redness and such but not look too heavy. It also doesn't cause me any skin problems, I think it's the most comfortable-feeling mineral powder I've tried. It looks pretty good blended onto my large pores, which tend to make anything look cakey.


----------



## EV7777 (Aug 9, 2011)

Try calistacosmetics.com minerals.  

They do not contain bismuth, talc, dyes, fragrances, etc.  I have their mineral foundation and mineral concealer.  My face has never looked smoother.  I am in love with this brand now.

Hope this helps!


----------



## angels41105 (Aug 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *EV7777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try calistacosmetics.com minerals.
> 
> ...



Oh they are gluten free too! interesting. I might try some of their stuff next. I am almost certain i have some kind of minor gluten allergy, the more i've cut it from my diet the clearer my skin is ( still have hormonal breakouts around " that time" ) But my skin is vastly better than growing up.... so i am impressed that someone has thought to make cosmetics without gluten. I wish more would


----------



## Rita Mechin (Aug 9, 2011)

I use and love BUTTER Mineral Foundation 4-in-1 from I'm Fabulous Cosmetics. It is silky and make my skin looking air brushed, and cover well any imperfection.


----------



## Rita Mechin (Aug 9, 2011)

Not if you apply a good primer or serum that will smooth out your wrinkles or lines before applying the powder foundation. I am 45 and I use it every day with a primer serum that I love!!!


----------



## Rita Mechin (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes I also love IM-FABULOUS.COM 

[SIZE=8pt]Vegan Mineral Eye, [/SIZE]Vegan Mineral Foundation, Vegan Mineral Color Corrector, Vegan Mineral Blush and Vegan Mineral Glow.    [SIZE=10pt]Our Fabulous powder foundations looks like a powder, goes on like a cream. Reduce the appearance of fine lines &amp; wrinkles, make your skin looking air brushed and feeling so smooth! SPF 15[/SIZE]   [SIZE=8pt]It is non-comedogenic![/SIZE]
WITH NO: - Parabens - Sulfates - Synthetic Fragrances - Synthetic Dyes - Petro-Chemicals - Phthalates - Harmful Preservatives - Oils - Fragrances - Chemicals - Silicones - Waxes - Talcs - Starches - Alcohols - Carmine - Bismuth or Parabens.   [SIZE=8pt]A Fabulous sheer, multi-tasking 4-in-1 Vegan mineral powder that serves as a foundation, concealer, powder, and SPF in one. Made of only pure, crushed minerals from the earth.[/SIZE]


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been using Coastal Scents Exotic mineral powder lately and it's okay. I've also used MicaBella but was allergic to it and ELF but the colors weren't right for me. So far Coastal Scents is winning out. I've used Bare Minerals' old Rare Minerals skincare but not their foundations.


----------



## diycosmetics (Aug 22, 2011)

Try adding some Silica Shells to your powder. Mix in well. They are great for absorbing oil.

*edited by mod*

Cheers Rebecca


----------



## divadoll (Aug 22, 2011)

bad for coverage tho.  You can add silica for absorbing oil but sacrifice some of the coverage.  It'll thin it out some. 

Coastalscents.com is way way cheaper $4.75 instead of $10.50 an oz.  You can also just wear it like a finishing powder rather than having to grind that into your mix.



> Originally Posted by *diycosmetics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try adding some Silica Shells to your powder. Mix in well. They are great for absorbing oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## tracy973 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love Breeze Mineral Makeup's Bisque Multi-Use Foundation! It's has a matte finish - not one of those "glowing" kinds! It also doesn't have any bismuth which irritated my skin in one of those major brands. They also have a concealer that I use almost like a foundation as it covers my red cheeks and nose so well. It's the best thing I've ever found at covering my redness and I know it's covering well because I always do my cheeks first and when I see how red my nose still is it's amazing! I quickly dip my brush and cover that red nose and then breathe a sigh of relief! Great stuff! I usually then buff on the Bisque foundation and my skin looks great! I've tried putting perfection powder on over my concealer but it doesn't really work very well. I start to look kind of blotchy or something. But the combo of the concealer and the foundation is wonderful for me!


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 4, 2011)

My wife, as I see it, most likely uses OceanMist if I am not mistaken. She loves it and I thought during the first time they were resellers then. Now I know that they are actually having their own original product.


----------



## Dior.princess (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi guys,

I agree with many of you, I love Bare Esentuals But I also love Estee Lauder, Jane Iredale and GloMinerals. I prefer the loose powder over the pressed powder personally but I have found any of these products to be great so I just alternate depending on price really! The Estee and Glo Minerals one are about the same but where I get my make up, the Jane Iredale is about 10 bucks more, Ive put the links below. But you can get it cheaper with their discounts and points if your a member so it works out well.

Estee Lauder Nutritious Vita

http://www.fragrancesandcosmetics.com.au/makeup/Estee_Lauder_Estee_Lauder___Powder___Nutritious_Vita_Mineral_Loose_Powder_Makeup_SPF_15.html

GloMinerals Loose Base

http://www.fragrancesandcosmetics.com.au/makeup/GloMinerals_GloMinerals___Powder___GloLoose_Base.html

Jane Iredale

http://www.fragrancesandcosmetics.com.au/makeup/Jane_Iredale_Jane_Iredale___Powder___Amazing_Base_Loose_Mineral_Powder_SPF_20.html


----------



## SalonClearwater (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey I think Depending on your skin tone, skin type, etc. and a blush and a bronzer. But you have to pay for delivery which is $5, but it's cheap since the minerals are incredibly intense, so all you require is a teeny bit.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love LA minerals..It really withstands the climate in s'pore.  The oil controlling powder really helps to keep oil at bay too.  Thumbs up for this company.







  I've recently tried LA Minerals and now its my favorite product... I've tried many too - but something about this formulation seems to do it right for me.


----------



## vibhasharma (Oct 20, 2011)

You can use ELF mineral makeup. Its really nice!!


----------



## lklmail (Oct 20, 2011)

I've tried BE, Avon (loose and pressed), ELF, and EDM. I've also recently ordered Colorscience with my points from Birchbox and waiting for it to arrive.

I like BE, it has been fine for me, but it is just so expensive! I really like their all-over face colors (especially Trudy) as blush, and their eyeshadows. And their brushes are really good, although I also love my Sonia Kashuk set of pink brushes (for breast cancer).

Avon loose minerals original formula was way too drying and made my skin itch like crazy (and I have combination/oily skin!) They reformulated it maybe a year ago and it was a little better, but still the worst out of the 4 brands I've tried. The pressed mineral powder is really good, and is my current foundation of choice; it comes with a flat sponge/puff, but I apply it with my SK big powder brush for a little more even coverage. I have brown splotches on my skin and it covers those fairly well.

ELF is really, really good for the price; I'd put it about par with BE. It is in my travel bag because if I lose it or it gets stolen while traveling, I'm only out $5. (All my travel cosmetics are ELF for this reason.)

EDM is wonderful, and reasonably priced. I've heard so many folks here at MuT say that EDM is their HG foundation. Unfortunately, I was a big fan of their big jars because they were so much easier to swirl the powder in the lid, but they quit making them and went to the small jars like everyone else. I haven't been bowled over with any of EDM's other products, but the foundation is great. I have one more big jar (sealed) to use up once I finish up the Avon and the Colorscience. I love their wide range of colors and 4 different formulas; there's a very good chance of finding exactly what you want from them. (Although they have changed their colors at least twice since I started using them, which is frustrating. Luckily, my color stayed the same.) And the company has a good image of being naturally-inclined while still using science to keep their products exact and hygienic.

Hey, LadyDragonFire, I've heard a lot of wonderful things about Elea Blake; and we have a store here in Chattanooga that sells it! It's fairly expensive, but my friend Margy LOVES it and she is a very frugal (working mother of 3) person, and this is her splurge on herself because she says it works so well.

I've also heard lots of great things about Meow, including people who were EDM die-hard fanatics who switched to Meow. And you can't beat the cute names for the colors and formulas! Oh yeah, and I also got samples of Ocean Mist once and HATED them. They broke out my skin terribly, and my skin is on the opposite side of sensitive, so that was disappointing. But others have raved about them, so it might be worth ordering some samples from them.

Hope you are finding helpful information! Good luck on your MMU search!


----------



## kerker (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi! First post! I am using MAC loose mineral powder. I find it really good on my skin. Normally if I use liquid foundation when it comes to washing it off my face feels really dry and rough.


----------



## satojoko (Oct 21, 2011)

Absolutely, hands down, Monave. I've used Silk Naturals before and stopped due to customer service issues. Which got me hunting. None of Monave's products contain talc, bismuth, etc and they make a good range of colors for women of all ethnicities. Their mineral oncealer is the most opaqÅ«e in terms of coverage, although their regular mineral foundation has enough coverage. I use their loose minerals in conjunction with their liquid matte and moisture mousse formulas. Moisture mousse under the eyes, loose minerals all over my damp face, and liquid matte Ã s a concealer patted over top of the minerals. Perfect coverage every time. Their liquid/mousse formulÃ s are their loose minerals mixed into a super high quality base of moisturizing cream, their own blend, and their products are super concentrated. Absolutely spectacular products, not to mention their stellar customer service. I have oily, acne prone skin with monthly hormonal breakouts but since I've been using their products the last sevÃªral months, my skin breaks out less and less. Their products actually heal my skin, which is amazng, bc every single one I had tested out before finding their stuff, other than the one brand mentioned below, broke me out horribly. And all their products are silicone/dmethicone free!! If you're looking to cÅ«stom mix your own shade, buy bulk mineral makeup base from The Conservatorie, along with some very inexpensive oxides, and custom mix your perfect shade for far cheaper than Silk Naturals. They have several different mineral foundation and concealer bases to choose from. And if you want 'silk' in your foundation as well, they have a foundation base with that in it, and they also sell pure siÅ‚k powder. They are a way cheaper option to SN and have far better customer service. They also sell large samples of their mineral eye shadows and pigments very cheaply, and even sample sizes are very generous compared to other companies. I tried Coastal Scents mineral foundation and absolutely hated it. MAC's has mismuth in it the last time I checked. Sephora's brand shocked me with the quality of their loose mineral ingredients, actually, although I've only been using their darker shade as a matte bronzer. Picked it up for $6 during the summer but they were all out of my shade, so bought that one. Seriously though, check out Monave! You so wont regret it! Best brand of foundations, mineral and cream/liquid, I have ever tried. And they also make an Oil Control Humectant which is 100% dimethicone/silicone free and works very well under their foundations, as well as their Rose Daily MoiÃŸturizer whÄ«ch is stellar!


----------



## Tracy (Oct 23, 2011)

If you are looking for a super clean mineral makeup, try UltraPure Cosmetics (UltraPureCosmetics.com).  Nothing in the line contains petro-chemicals, parabens, bismuth oxychloride, dyes/lakes, carmine (derived from beetles), or talc.  It is perfect for people who have acne, sensitive skin, rosacea, or anyone who likes a luminous natural look without the shininess other makeups have.

I have personally seen blemished skin clear up very quickly as well as rosacea calm down and clear using this foundation.


----------



## satojoko (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to check that company out. Never heard of them. It's so difficult to find any foundation, mineral or otherwise, that is free of all the garbage that goes into so many of them these days.


----------



## Tracy (Oct 25, 2011)

I've spent a lot of money on cosmetics....so I know.  Oh, btw, the foundation is also gluten and soy free too.


----------



## satojoko (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been using Monave's for the past few months after every other expensive brand I tested broke me out. I LOVE all of Monave's foundations, both mineral and liquid/cream, as well as their moisturizers. Spectacular stuff, very healing to the skin, and their products look beautiful on, with great coverage. But I am always perusing other websites out of curiosity. I also spend a great deal of money on makeup and skin care and am always looking for the absolutely BEST foundation. For me, it's got to be 100% free of silicone/dimethicone/cyclomethicone and any other of their relatives, otherwise I run into major problems. Those ingredients destroy my skin. Gluten and soy don't bother me at all, but I can't stand talc and bismuth, corn starch, I avoid rice powder too, as well as mineral oil, lanolin, and other assorted crap which shouldn't be in foundations at all. They do nothing but clog my pores and suffocate my skin, making using a great skin care line pointless and a waste of money.


----------



## jeannes (Dec 15, 2011)

have tried the usual suspects, bare minerals, jane iredale, etc. but have found that merle norman works best for me.  good coverage, glowy but not glittery.


----------



## LaraLove (Dec 16, 2011)

I have tried all the major players but found that the Sephora Brand mineral compact and Becca mineral powders were amazing! Full coverage and the color actually matches my yellow toned skin!


----------



## satojoko (Dec 17, 2011)

Silica shells and regular silica powder don't act in the same manner at all. If mixing regular silica into your mineral foundation, yes you'll get less coverage. Not so with silica shells. They feel nothing like regular silica powder, absorb far more oil, and it actually adheres to the skin rather than just rolling off it as the spheres/regular silica powder does.


----------



## Lucy88 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have tried only Bare Minerals. I bought a starter pack. While I love the sheer coverage, the original shade is a little orange for my skin tone (I have very very light skin). The blemish cover shade is GREAT! Really a great find.

I saw on their website that they also do a lot of other shades and now have a matt range as well as the sheer range. I will get some the next time I see it.

I have had no skin reactions. It goes on smoothly, but too much around the eyes do bring out the little wrinkles...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Over all I love this brand.


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 30, 2011)

I am using FIT ME Foundation by MAYBELLINE. It is non-comedogenic and tested by dermatologist for its effectiveness. It's lightweight pigments and translucent base give you a natural look.


----------



## MarshB (Mar 3, 2012)

I like Mary Kay's.. my first mineral foundation which I used, and probably would be the last, works well on my skin..


----------



## Aeternally (Mar 30, 2012)

I've tried Bare Minerals ( which I simply hate! Cakey, itchy , made me super oily, no staying power and broke me out! ), along with some others ( such as lily lolo, lumiere, buffd, cory, EDM, mad minerals, elegant minerals ).

I actually have 3 mineral brands that I love and keep going back to. It is Silk Naturals, Lucy Minerals and Meow Cosmetics. 

Silk Naturals and Meow cosmetics have 3 formulations ( light coverage, medium coverage and heavy coverage ).  While Lucy has heavy coverage only.

Meow cosmetics has the widest range of colors though ( widest I have ever seen with more than 80 shades! ), and the most matte one too and easiest to apply. Looks fabulous as soon as I apply it. They all have AMAZING coverage , but the one that lasts on me the most and keeps me matte is Meow ( even on my super oily skin! )

If you want complete and utter pure ingredients with nothing added then I suggest meow, especially since they have a sensitive skin fomula and it still lasts all day.






 ( Lucy has one too but it doesnt last on my oliy skin )


----------



## Cris Silva (Mar 30, 2012)

I love how everyone is sharing their experiences with the different mineral products.  I have recently been switching my cosmetics and other items to more natural products.  Try Afterglowcosmetics.com.  I ordered a blush and a finishing veil and like them very much.  Happy sharing everyone!  





P.S. I was looking at LA Minerals and was sad to see Yellow "5' in one of their eye products.  Nasty stuff that artificial coloring.


----------



## Sarah Jacobs (Apr 11, 2012)

Musq Mineral Powder have the best I've tried!! I have tried so many but my skin is very sensitive skin and could tell the difference instantly! I used Bare Minerals but it was more expensive and it has bismuth and would slide off my face.  The coverage of Musq is amazing (which I need!) and felt so light on the skin. The customer service, was really helpful with super quick postage. I love their skincare range too. They sell online and to other places too *www.musq.com.au* hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm going to read through all of the recommendations in this thread, since I'd like to try mineral makeup for myself. I have family members who really like Bare Minerals, but I know that there are many other brands to try as well.


----------



## lklmail (May 17, 2015)

I had to resurrect this thread to share that I FINALLY got to the Elea Blake studio to have my custom foundation blended! It was a great experience, got a whole makeover, and in addition to my foundation (still $45), I got good deals on a small blush, lipstick palette, and free eye pot. I've been very pleased over the past week of using these products. If you're ever in Chattanooga, Tennessee, I highly recommend it; if not, you can order sample baggies of things and get a less customized experience but still try some great minerals. (Oh, and their primer is nicknamed "face crack" and it's fabulous. That's what I'm buying on my next trip!)


----------



## HelenBeasley (Jun 23, 2015)

mine by far is Lily Lolo Foundation!


----------



## LizieCarrel (Dec 1, 2018)

bare mineral makeup is very nice for all skin type and it is suited to all skin type for normal to dry skin.

acne treatment


----------



## camillelapetite (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello

for me the the https://lexxise.com/shop/visage-corps/creme-onctueuse-pour-peaux-seches-academie-50-ml/  is a good one


----------



## MLC (Feb 13, 2022)

Terra Firma Cosmetics
HydraSilk Foundation and 
Ultra Foundatio contain special ingredients that have a wrinkle blurring effect and is able to expand and contract with facial movements, while floating above small lines, creating smooth flawless skin with great all day staying power.
TFCBEAUTY.COM


----------

